

One of the most important things ever written - stritar
http://stritar.net/Post/One-of-the-most-important-things-ever-written.aspx

======
rikacomet
my comment was too long, so I posted it on my blog instead
<http://rikacomet.blogspot.in/2012/12/comment.html>

